# Smoked cod.



## nes227 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi guys. My family wants me to smoke cod for Christmas but I've never done it. I've been searching the web and can't seem to find  a good recipe. Can one of you fine folks help me out and hook me up with a cod recipe. Thanks.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 29, 2020)

cmayna
  might be able to help. I think he smokes a lot of fish.


----------



## nes227 (Nov 29, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> cmayna
> might be able to help. I think he smokes a lot of fish.


Thank you


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2020)

This thread may help. Look at Dirtsailors Link...JJ






						Dry Rub Or Brine
					

What is your preference for fish ( any fish ) fillets, dry rub or brine ?




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 29, 2020)

Watching this thread because you've given me an idea, Nes. 

My Italian mom and grandparents used to make a salted cod dish at Christmas called bacala. Heavy garlic, cured black olives, olive oil, and reconstituted salt cod. Salt cod was cheap and that''s why they made it...not any longer! It's like $40 / lb out here in California. Consequently, I had to come up with a mock recipe using flash-frozen cod fillets that was just as good. I did so, but it made the house and me smell like fish and garlic until it was gone. My wife HATES fish so I had to eat it all. It was a lonely time.

Well, I'm old now, and I have a smoker. I could make smoked cod work in the recipe. The fish smell would stay outside and my eau d' garlic?  She'd just have to deal with it.  Watching with baited breath.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 29, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Watching this thread because you've given me an idea, Nes.
> 
> My Italian mom and grandparents used to make a salted cod dish at Christmas called bacala. Heavy garlic, cured black olives, olive oil, and reconstituted salt cod. Salt cod was cheap and that''s why they made it...not any longer! It's like $40 / lb out here in California. Consequently, I had to come up with a mock recipe using flash-frozen cod fillets that was just as good. I did so, but it made the house and me smell like fish and garlic until it was gone. My wife HATES fish so I had to eat it all. It was a lonely time.
> 
> Well, I'm old now, and I have a smoker. I could make smoked cod work in the recipe. The fish smell would stay outside and my eau d' garlic?  She'd just have to deal with it.  Watching with baited breath.


Man Bacala sounds declious!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I had to come up with a mock recipe using flash-frozen cod fillets that was just as good.



I'd be interested in the Mock recipe. I've eaten Baccala, in a couple different ways and agree the price has gone crazy because of over fishing restrictions...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 30, 2020)

JJ, just for you, buddy. Happy to oblige. Now I gotta make some. I'll probably cook the fish in the smoker but broil it in the house as detailed below.

The recipe might seem complicated, but it's quite simple. JJ, I'm sure you know many of the techniques I mention, but others reading this may not.

Reconstituted salt cod has a firm texture that makes it great for the dish. Finding a way to mimic that texture was the challenge. All my local relatives and Italian friends who tried my recipe said my technique worked well to mimic the salt cod texture but at a fraction of the price.

*Ingredients for a Family Gathering. The recipe divides nicely.*
7 lbs of frozen cod fillets (not the breaded ones, fellas). I got mine at Trader Joe's.
1 large bulb of fresh garlic, about 15-20 cloves.
1+ cup of delicious and peppery Extra Virgin olive oil. 
2 pints of cured and oiled Italian black olives. They have wrinkled skins. They also still have the seeds, so warn your guests. I buy mine at Whole Foods deli or an Italian market.
1 Tbs freshly ground black pepper
1-2 Tbs red pepper flakes
Salt to taste, but don't skimp.

*Directions*
Keep the fish in their vacuum paks and thaw in cold water. Takes about an hour.
Remove the fish from the wrapping and pat dry with a paper towel.
Preheat the oven to 350F. Have one rack in the middle and one at the top position.
Salt and pepper the fish fillets using all the black pepper.
Follow the baking instructions on the wrapping, cook the fish on an oiled baking sheet in the oven on the middle rack, and then cook 10-15 minutes longer to overcook the fish and dry it out a little. The fish will shrink a surprising amount. Leaving the oven door open a little helps but stinks up the house.
Transfer the fish to another cookie/baking sheet lined with HD aluminum foil lightly coated with olive oil.
Turn the broiler to high and put the baking sheet with the fish on the top rack under the broiler. I don't close the door and watch the fish closely. Depending on your broiler, you may need to move the sheet a little to broil all the fish.
When the fillets brown nicely, remove the fish before it burns. A few burnt ends are okay, but keep it to a minimum.
Transfer the fish to a large mixing bowl, break the fish into small flakes, and set aside.
Use the "shaking two metal bowls" trick to peel the garlic into whole cloves, then slice thinly. I prefer sliced to chopped garlic. Looks nicer, too.
Add half the sliced garlic and the red pepper flakes to the fish and stir to mix.
Add 2/3's cup of the olive oil to a saute pan. Add the remaining garlic. Turn the heat to medium and stir while the oil is heating to temp. Stir constantly and watch for any color change in the garlic. As soon as you notice a light beige color,  immediately remove it from the heat, or the garlic will burn in seconds.
Dump the oil and garlic in the bowl with the fish.
Add the remaining 1/3 cup of oil to the fish.
Spoon the olives into the fish, but not any marinade or juices, or the fish will turn an ugly dark color. It tastes the same but looks like crap.
Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and chill overnight in the refrigerator.
The fish will absorb some of the oil. If the fish is dry in the morning, add more olive oil to give it a nice coat. As it sits in the fridge over a few days, you may need to add more olive oil.

Serve cold to room temp.

The recipe will make about 8-10, maybe 12 cups of bacala (been a long time since I made it). Due to the big flavor, a half-cup is a typical serving.

The bacala will keep in the fridge for 2-3 weeks, but trust me, it won't last that long. Your pores will ooze garlic, according to my wife.

It can be frozen. When ready to eat, take it out of the freezer and let it thaw in the fridge for a couple of days.

If anyone tries it, let me know what you think. My mouth is watering while typing the recipe. I grew up on this stuff at Christmas and haven't made it in years. Going shopping for what I need Monday.

Mangia!

Ray


----------



## tropics (Nov 30, 2020)

This will work with Cod
Brine

1/2 C sea salt

3 Heaping Tbsp Dark Brown Sugar

4 Bay Leaves

Mix with a pint or so of hot tap water, add ice after every thing seems dissolved. When cool enough add more ice and water to make a gallon of brine.I used a 2 gal zip bag to do it.
Brine fish for 11-1/2 to 12 hrs.Rinse with cold water air dry to form a pellicle.

Smoke at 160*F for 2 to 3 hrs get a nice color.Turn up the heat 185*f finish the fish with an IT of 145* 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2020)

We do ours with EVOO & Cajun seasoning. Smoke at 225 until it flakes apart.
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2020)

noboundaries
  Thanks Ray! This seems to be your Families twist on an Italian Baccala Salad. Your procedure is creative. A great way to mimic cooked Baccala. No Wonder you express Garlic! 10 Cloves of RAW Garlic has a Punch. But hey, its once a year. The Italian Oil Cured Olives, are going to be a challenge as I've not seen them in area stores, then again, area stores don't stock much of anything unusual....JJ


----------



## rjob (Nov 30, 2020)

Link is a producer of salted seafood products..
Recall our dad bring home the salted cod in a small wooden box as well as the dried fish filet which hung in the basement. 
The box was a prized toy.







						Saltfish Brands - CFE Seafoods
					






					cfeboston.com


----------



## nes227 (Nov 30, 2020)

nes227 said:


> Hi guys. My family wants me to smoke cod for Christmas but I've never done it. I've been searching the web and can't seem to find  a good recipe. Can one of you fine folks help me out and hook me up with a cod recipe. Thanks.


Thanks for all the ideas you guys are awsome!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 30, 2020)

I must ask what COD are we working with?.   I cannot use my ling cod brine on rock cod because rock cod is sooooo much drier.


----------



## nes227 (Nov 30, 2020)

cmayna said:


> I must ask what COD are we working with?.   I cannot use my ling cod brine on rock cod because rock cod is sooooo much drier.


To be honest I'm not sure which I'll be getting and until looking around on this forum did not know there were different types.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2020)

Cod is a Big Family...Atlantic, Ling, Rock Pacific, Haddock, Pollock and several more. I don't know where you are at, but on the East Coast, Atlantic can be had Fresh and is more expensive than the similar tasting Pollock or Haddock, which I love...JJ


----------



## nes227 (Dec 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Cod is a Big Family...Atlantic, Ling, Rock Pacific, Haddock, Pollock and several more. I don't know where you are at, but on the East Coast, Atlantic can be had Fresh and is more expensive than the similar tasting Pollock or Haddock, which I love...JJ


I'm in New England but it will probably be what ever is on sale. :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2020)

Living in New England, you should have access to Fresh Cod. It will give a better end result, than Frozen fish...JJ


----------



## nes227 (Dec 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Living in New England, you should have access to Fresh Cod. It will give a better end result, than Frozen fish...JJ


Yes i did plan to do fresh.


----------



## tropics (Dec 1, 2020)

nes227 said:


> I'm in New England but it will probably be what ever is on sale. :)


What part of NE I am in Attleboro Ma.
Richie


----------



## nes227 (Dec 23, 2020)

Connecticut near the casinos


----------



## cmayna (Dec 23, 2020)

Did you pick a recipe yet?   Just to clarify, is this attempt as an entree part of the meal or a snack?   All my Salmon and Ling Cod recipes are typically snacks as in small nuggets, etc.  All in a cooking range of 125 to 140 f degrees.    Rock cod is very hot cooked on the grill or gas stove.


----------



## nes227 (Dec 23, 2020)

I was thinking about combining tropics a smoking als suggestion. I was gonna make it with lobster & scallop mac and cheese and fried corn.


----------



## nes227 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm in Connecticut near the casinos.


----------



## texomakid (Jan 18, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> We do ours with EVOO & Cajun seasoning. Smoke at 225 until it flakes apart.
> Al



I'm giving one a try tonight on Cod - seems simple enough and I don't have time for a brine. Wish me luck :)


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 20, 2021)

noboundaries, would salted Pollock work instead of salted Cod?  WallyMart sells frozen salted Alaska Pollock inexpensively.

Oops replied to the wrong person first.  Corrected now.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 24, 2021)

noboundaries, I ran across this cod yesterday while looking for other things.  You might like this price.









						Dried Salted Codfish - Graffam Bros Seafood
					

Used in many traditional New England and Mediterranean recipes this is a staple of an old world kitchen going back hundreds of years. This is wild caught Codfish from Canada is boned, salted, and comes in a wooden box.  1 lb of fish per box.  8 servings per container. Ingredients: Salt and Codfish




					www.graffambroslobster.com


----------

